# Coo-coo Flying in his



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

basket.. He thought he would say howdy to everyone.....today.............


Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CooCoo .. you da man! So very handsome!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi CooCoo,

You are indeed a handsome guy. I like the way you spread your tail feathers.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Great PICTURE, Andi!

You are VERY photogenic, Coo-Coo...I know your Mom is soooo proud!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Coo coo is one handsome fella to say the least, I'm sure he makes all the ladies swoon


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Andi, I agree that your Coo-Coo is quite a good looking pigeon. As a matter of fact, he could pass for my Rosco!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor said:


> Andi, I agree that your Coo-Coo is quite a good looking pigeon. As a matter of fact, he could pass for my Rosco!


Hi Andi,

COO -COO is quite handsome! 

YOU said it Victor, he does resemble Lord Cuteness. 

I love that picture!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi, Coo-Coo is gorgeous! He looks just like my little Jimmy. I love the spread of his tail feathers. You can tell he is very healthy and happy.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Thanks you guys*

Coo-Coo loves to fly around the house. But since we have Tank the wonder pup I have to be really careful he is just a little to interested in Coo-Coo. 

I have to kick the dogs outside for a couple of hours daily so Coo-Coo can have his free flying time, the dogs sit and look through the glass door like they are being punished. (big sad faces) 

Andi


----------

